# First Lathe--logan 200 With Many Attachments



## dhidaka (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## dhidaka (Jun 18, 2015)

I recently acquired my first lathe (Logan 200) and am really enjoying learning to use it. It came with many attachments and accessories--original 3-jaw and 4-jaw, face-plate, new Bison 6 1/4 3-jaw, new tool-post holder and a new tail-stock chuck plus misc other tooling. Lathe holds nice tolerances and shows minimal wear.  Also, there seems to be two different collet holders that I will probably never use. There is also one other attachment that puzzles me. Maybe someone in the know can help me identify what it is used for?? Please see photos.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 18, 2015)

That looks like a milling spindle or something like that.  I've never seen anything quite like that setup.  It also does not look like it fits the ways, the way it's setting looks like it does not set on the back way.  Could it go on the other direction?


----------



## eeler1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Logan made a contraption to increase the swing from 10" to something larger.  That looks like the casting, but surely not the original setup.  Scroll down toward bottom of this page;  

http://www.lathes.co.uk/logan/index.html

Might check out some old Logan catalogs at the Logan site too.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jun 18, 2015)

It's not a Logan made attachment:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/globe/

You might want to submit some pictures over at the Vintage Machinery web site.   They currently don't have an entry for Globe.

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/home.aspx


----------



## dhidaka (Jun 18, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> That looks like a milling spindle or something like that.  I've never seen anything quite like that setup.  It also does not look like it fits the ways, the way it's setting looks like it does not set on the back way.  Could it go on the other direction?



I just set the unit on the ways to take a picture and didn't look to see if it fit the ways. But, the drive pulley with belt fits into the headstock and aligns with the pulley on the main unit so I think it is facing the right direction.  It might be a contraption in order to get a larger swing diameter. I say this because I have some plates that probably go under the tailstock and the cross slide. But, they are only a half inch thick or so and it looks like the swing will be increased over an inch. Also, what is confusing is the output "nose" as in the last picture because there is no way to mount a chuck or face plate.  I am just an amateur but still a mystery to me.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 18, 2015)

dhidaka said:


> Also, what is confusing is the output "nose" as in the last picture because there is no way to mount a chuck or face plate. I am just an amateur but still a mystery to me.




That part of it looks like an endmill holder, but I don't really see how it would all work.


----------



## brino (Jun 18, 2015)

dhidaka,

That looks like a great lathe. 
Congratulations!




CluelessNewB said:


> It's not a Logan made attachment



Rich you nailed it!
I did not see the "globe" name until I went back and zoomed in on the pictures.

-brino


----------



## dhidaka (Jun 18, 2015)

CluelessNewB said:


> It's not a Logan made attachment:
> 
> http://www.lathes.co.uk/globe/



I had intended to mention Globe as the manufacturer in my original post but forgot to do so. I did try to do some research on Globe but could not find anything. Glad you are so observant to notice that the unit was not manufactured by Logan, but I would think Logan would subcontract others for attachments, etc anyway. Thanks for the link as it verifies that I now have a lathe operated end mill. I need to see if I have an attachment that will hold down the parts needing to be milled. Hopefully, there is something in my box of stuff.  I guess I will try and sort it all out and play with all this when I get a moment. If it works I will put up a "working" post later.


----------



## Shiseiji (Jun 19, 2015)

I am Soooooooooo! jealous of your Globe attachment! 

Ron


----------



## MBfrontier (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice looking lathe! Have fun with it.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 20, 2015)

dhidaka,

The part that you need to hold workpieces will probably look one of two ways.  Most common is probably sometimes called a boring table.  It will look like a wide flat cross slide with dove tail and gib on the bottom and one or two T-slots on top for clamping work pieces.  Underneath, it will have a place to attach a cross feed nut.  Or it will look like a face plate or the top of a rotary table and the bottom will fit your existing cross slide in place of the existing compound.  Atlas made both types, although not many of them.  I don't know whether Logan did or not.  Maybe Globe made them for the Logan.  To use different diameter cutters, it looks like you will need an assortment of bushings.

Also, if you use the gadget, you need to get a spindle nose thread protector.


----------



## dhidaka (Jun 22, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> dhidaka,
> 
> The part that you need to hold workpieces will probably look one of two ways.  Most common is probably sometimes called a boring table.  It will look like a wide flat cross slide with dove tail and gib on the bottom and one or two T-slots on top for clamping work pieces.  Underneath, it will have a place to attach a cross feed nut.  Or it will look like a face plate or the top of a rotary table and the bottom will fit your existing cross slide in place of the existing compound.  Atlas made both types, although not many of them.  I don't know whether Logan did or not.  Maybe Globe made them for the Logan.  To use different diameter cutters, it looks like you will need an assortment of bushings.



Attached are some more pics of Globe parts in my box of stuff. Maybe you or someone can help me identify what their intended purpose is??  I know one piece marked "Globe" is an arbor/tail stock support. Also, what looks like a boring table/cross slide the dove tails groove seems to be 3/16" or so wider than what is on my Logan 200. My concern is that I am missing something essential that will prevent the unit from being functional.



> Also, if you use the gadget, you need to get a spindle nose thread protector.



Yes, you are right. I have one and should have threaded it on. Thank you for your concern.

Thanks all for help


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 22, 2015)

Photo 1 - no idea.
Photo 2 - three tool posts, probably for the double tool cross slide  4th item I dunno.
Photo 3 & 4 - Double tool cross slide, and a boring table.  Note that the feed screw in the first is off center.  Might help ID the machine it fits.
Photo 5 - left item looks like a tailstock base for a V-bed lathe.  Right one I don't know, maybe some type of follow rest.


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 22, 2015)

If you are interested, there is a "Globe Milling Adapter" group in the Yahoo section that has a super selection of literature, pictures, etc. on the milling attachment.  Globe also made cross slides like those in your pictures.  What ever you do don't throw any of that stuff out.  I suspect it has something to do with the Globe Milling Attachment.

Heres a link to the group.  You must become a member of the group to view the stuff that is posted.

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/Globe_Milling_Adapter/conversations/messages

Edit:
Those cross slide pieces are the different milling tables used with the attachments.  The tool holder looking things are mounted to the table for holding work that is being milled on.  The piece with the pillow block looking bearing on it mounts in the tailstock for a outboard support for a milling arbor.
The base that looks like it goes to a tailstock, is for mounting the milling attachment to.

That's a pretty healthy attachment for a Logan 200 lathe!  Want to sell it????


----------



## Redlineman (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeh...

I'm sitting here thinking, the addition of all that stuff to a 200 will triple its mass!! I can't imagine it being a truly feasible idea for a little Logan to support. I'm sure it does have value, though.


----------



## flyinlow (Jun 26, 2015)

Here is an original brochure showing those attachments as options
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/2093/3386.pdf


----------



## dhidaka (Jun 26, 2015)

4gsr said:


> If you are interested, there is a "Globe Milling Adapter" group in the Yahoo section that has a super selection of literature, pictures, etc. on the milling attachment.  Globe also made cross slides like those in your pictures.  What ever you do don't throw any of that stuff out.  I suspect it has something to do with the Globe Milling Attachment.
> 
> Heres a link to the group.  You must become a member of the group to view the stuff that is posted.
> 
> https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/Globe_Milling_Adapter/conversations/messages



I got registered with the Yahoo Globe Group. Really cool to have such a group of people interested in Globe products. Lots of good information. Thank you for the tip. The moderator has a YouTube video of a working unit. You might check it out. I shouldn't be too difficult to locate.




4gsr said:


> That's a pretty healthy attachment for a Logan 200 lathe!  Want to sell it????



I am going to get it up and running when I get a moment. I saw a brochure that the unit was made for Logan 200, so it should work OK. I don't know if I want to sell. Maybe, but will let you know. I imagine shipping would be very expensive.


----------



## dhidaka (Jun 26, 2015)

flyinlow said:


> Here is an original brochure showing those attachments as options
> http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/2093/3386.pdf



Cool! Thanks. Original 1940's cost $178. Lots of money at the time.


----------



## cjtoombs (Oct 25, 2016)

About $2400 today.  It sure looks well built, though.


----------



## wachuko (Jul 22, 2022)

dhidaka said:


> Attached are some more pics of Globe parts in my box of stuff. Maybe you or someone can help me identify what their intended purpose is??  I know one piece marked "Globe" is an arbor/tail stock support. Also, what looks like a boring table/cross slide the dove tails groove seems to be 3/16" or so wider than what is on my Logan 200. My concern is that I am missing something essential that will prevent the unit from being functional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Old, old thread, I know... back from the dead...  but @dhidaka you have the same piece I have... minus the holes!




Here, take a look:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-logan-820-lathe-journey.100944/page-4#post-965792


----------



## Shiseiji (Jul 23, 2022)

dhidaka said:


> I had intended to mention Globe as the manufacturer in my original post but forgot to do so. I did try to do some research on Globe but could not find anything. Glad you are so observant to notice that the unit was not manufactured by Logan, but I would think Logan would subcontract others for attachments, etc anyway. Thanks for the link as it verifies that I now have a lathe operated end mill. I need to see if I have an attachment that will hold down the parts needing to be milled. Hopefully, there is something in my box of stuff.  I guess I will try and sort it all out and play with all this when I get a moment. If it works I will put up a "working" post later.


I am floored with jealously!!!! There is a Globe groups.io group migrated from Yahoo. Not much is known about the Globes,  only sales brochures have turned up.  One guess is they were designed and made for the Navy probably for fitting on submarines. They are hard to find and rather pricey when they are found.  I've been looking for one Iin my price range and would fit a Logan for 6 years now. Drop me an email if you want to know more, the known documents are on the Groups board. 

Ron


----------



## Shiseiji (Jul 23, 2022)

Shiseiji said:


> I am floored with jealously!!!! There is a Globe groups.io group migrated from Yahoo. Not much is known about the Globes,  only sales brochures have turned up.  One guess is they were designed and made for the Navy probably for fitting on submarines. They are hard to find and rather pricey when they are found.  I've been looking for one Iin my price range and would fit a Logan for 6 years now. Drop me an email if you want to know more, the known documents are on the Groups board.
> 
> Ron


Oh too funny, I didn't see how old the original thread is. I made the same comment back in 2015! Darn that's almost 7 years I've been looking for one.


----------

